# Gutless Fucks



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...who have a pop in the Flame Room without being man enough to name names.

Eh Boabt? Â Get it off your chest man and bring it on. It is the Flame Room after all.......8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Let it go


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> ...who have a pop in the Flame Room without being man enough to name names.
> 
> Eh Boabt? Â Get it off your chest man and bring it on. It is the Flame Room after all.......8)


Too true.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Fight!! (be it a vitrual one) ;D ;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Oh, garyc you are wound up!! Objective achieved.
Tosser


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

And I forgot to add Muppet


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Oh, garyc you are wound up!! Â Objective achieved.
> Tosser


Somehow, I very much doubt it! LOL


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Somehow, I very much doubt it! LOL Â


Well where is the yella bassa.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Here. ;D

Congratulations on what is a truley witty and engaging riposte...........


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

And there's me thinking that a GUTLESS FUCK was a bonk with a blow up doll!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> And there's me thinking that a GUTLESS FUCK was a bonk with a blow up doll!


Guy, I like your style. ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> And there's me thinking that a GUTLESS FUCK was a bonk with a blow up doll!


Hmmmmm. :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

We have a work mate who refers to himself as being, 'Up to his nuts in guts' when making reference to shagging. It always amuses me for some reason. :

But then so do fart jokes.


----------

